# Is it worth it?



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Friend has a Eclipse II custom shop rates at 90% he's asking $900.00 2 mags

Should I or not? At the price I can buy 2 SA GI models. It would be a house gun not ccw


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get yourself the Springfield Mil-Spec and spend the rest on ammo. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Get yourself the Springfield Mil-Spec and spend the rest on ammo. Good luck.:smt023


What he said.

The Eclipse is one of the best-looking 1911s around. Shame to spend money on cosmetic stuff that won't be seen.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I like Kimber for the precision and the trigger. It is the most accurate 1911 I have had. I have an Eclipse Pro II and I really like it. Whether or not you want to purchase a Kimber could depend upon how much you desire to have a very high quality 1991, akin to one of the custom made Wilsons or Baers. Kimber seems to approach the quality of those brands. 

All 1911's I've had were reliable and shot well. The ones we had in the service shot whether they were muddy, wet, cold or hot. At self defense ranges they all work well. So it's really all a matter of desire. 

I currently have a Springfield that is about ten years old, and the Kimber which is new. I like them both. But I love "driving tacks" with the Kimber; just for shooting fun. The Kimber would also be my choice for a pistol to carry in any emergency. I do not carry it concealed though. 

hope this helps some. Good luck with your choice and shooting!


----------



## mdreb (Nov 7, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> What he said.
> 
> The Eclipse is one of the best-looking 1911s around. Shame to spend money on cosmetic stuff that won't be seen.


What he said +1


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

He lowered his price to $550.00 + a 12ga I have nothing in. Have to go for it. Also found out from Kimber this is from the custom shop before they made it a production item, & just stamped the name on it + he just had a new set of 24/7 tritium installed plus 6 shooting star mags. Just wish it had a rail. May add a rail to it. Brownells sells one for $50.00 + whatever acraglas runs these days. I'm getting everything I can before the election.
Only reason I'm selling my enforcer is wife & I have agreement, if one comes in something has to go out. Least attached to the .30 cal. pistol.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Changed my mind after test firing jammed every round of hollow point regardless of brand. It would take ball and jam one out of 8. Replaced with a brand new mag off the shelf at the range still jammed. I think I'll keep my 4506 it eats anything it's not a tackdriver but 3 or 4k rounds its never FTF or FTE.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now go get the Springer Mil-Spec and you will be a happy camper.:smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

All Kimber Series II come with a Swartz Safety. The Swartz pin is prone to being sheared off if you grab the gun by the grip safety while removing slide. No pin, no bang.

Additionally, Kimbers use MIM parts. There have been frequent reports of slide stops breaking. Just do a search on "kimber broken slide stop"

The Swartz FPB is easily removed and the slide stop can be replaced, but is this the stuff you want to worry before you buy a $1,000 gun?


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

Get a gun that works and renegotiate the deal with the wife.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

After looking on gunbroker & several other auction sites it seems a new in the box doesn't go for more than $8 or 900. With MIM parts and some of the problems that seem to plague this pistol = no hollow points no get.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Now go get the Springer Mil-Spec and you will be a happy camper.:smt023


Yup-Yup..can't go wrong with a Springfield. They simply...just work. Both mine eat anything..Even the home grown rounds my friends Kimber wont:smt082


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

expensive IMO


----------

